# To maintain a healthy level of insanity



## Jillaroo (Dec 1, 2013)

1. At Lunch Time, Sit In Your Parked Car With 
Sunglasses on and point a Hair Dryer 
At Passing Cars.   
See If They Slow Down. 

2. On all your cheque stubs, write ' For Marijuana' 

3. Skip down the street Rather Than Walk and see how many looks you get.

4. Order a Diet Water whenever you go out to eat, with a serious face. 

5.   Sing Along At The Opera. 

6.   When The Money Comes Out The ATM, Scream 'I Won!   I Won!'

7. When Leaving the Zoo, Start Running towards the Car Park, Yelling 'Run For Your Lives!  They're Loose!'

8.  Tell Your Children Over Dinner, 'Due To The Economy, 
         We are Going To Have To Let One Of You Go.' 

And The Final Way To Keep A Healthy Level Of Insanity 

9.   PICK UP A BOX OF CONDOMS AT THE PHARMACY, GO TO THE COUNTER AND ASK WHERE THE FITTING ROOM IS.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 1, 2013)

I've actually done a couple of these and will soon be adding the others to my repertoire.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 1, 2013)

Amen, Bro.

I just did #6 - again - at the convenience store. This time they didn't call the cops.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 1, 2013)

Here's another 'family fave'....  When asked in a restaurant  "Eat here or take-away?" answer "Hopefully both."  
Allow a moment to watch it being mentally processed.


----------



## babyboomer (Dec 1, 2013)

I tried #6  in a different way today, Got 2x20 GBP (english pounds) , and yelled: 'Machine gave me pounds..!!!" 

My mate and I , stand in front of a tall building , and stare up, pointing the finger in the air.. crowd gathers..
and starts to look up...

Try to go to an Asian $2.00 shop, pick up an item, and ask:' would you be able to supplay 120 of those..?"


----------



## Casper (Dec 1, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 1, 2013)

babyboomer said:


> I tried #6  in a different way today, Got 2x20 GBP (english pounds) , and yelled: 'Machine gave me pounds..!!!"
> 
> My mate and I , stand in front of a tall building , and stare up, pointing the finger in the air.. crowd gathers..
> and starts to look up...
> ...



When i used to catch the train and got off at Flinders St Melbourne , a few of us would stand outside the main entrance  and all stare up into the sky, before long we had loads of people looking up and then we would walk away and leave them to try and find what we were looking at:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 1, 2013)

_I always call out Bingo! when my number is called at the deli in the supermarket_


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 2, 2013)

My brother used to take me to NYC when I was a young'un, and whenever I got mad at him - or simply got the Devil in me - I'd suddenly jump away from him and loudly proclaim "*LEAVE ME ALONE, MISTER - I WON'T DO THAT, EVEN FOR $10!!!*"


----------



## nan (Dec 2, 2013)

Love them all


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 2, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> My brother used to take me to NYC when I was a young'un, and whenever I got mad at him - or simply got the Devil in me - I'd suddenly jump away from him and loudly proclaim "*LEAVE ME ALONE, MISTER - I WON'T DO THAT, EVEN FOR $10!!!*"



_So it started at a young age Phil _


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 2, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _So it started at a young age Phil _



Oh, definitely! Someday I'll tell the story of The Great Diaper Disaster of '59 ...


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 2, 2013)

_Can hardly wait Phil_


----------



## babyboomer (Dec 2, 2013)

When driving on the express way, i flash high beam lights at the oncoming traffic.
That gives them message that a cop is ahead (there wasn't one that I could see), and slows them down for sure. i get giggles out of it!!


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 2, 2013)

_You know that is an offence in Victoria not sure about NSW_


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 3, 2013)

babyboomer said:


> When driving on the express way, i flash high beam lights at the oncoming traffic.
> That gives them message that a cop is ahead (there wasn't one that I could see), and slows them down for sure. i get giggles out of it!!



There's also an urban legend that it's part of a gang initiation where they'll chase you and pull you over and murder you after flashing their high-beams at you. 

I used to do the same thing (minus the murder part, of course) but stopped when I realized I was just enabling some wackadoo to continue speeding and possibly killing someone. 

Insanity is fine as long as you don't kill someone practicing it.


----------



## babyboomer (Dec 3, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _You know that is an offence in Victoria not sure about NSW_


Only the ones that speed will slow down!!
Speeding kills, more than high beams in the daylight.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 3, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _You know that is an offence in Victoria not sure about NSW_



Here too, but... as it's against the law to warn of a radar trap, if there is no trap to warn of then is it still an offence?

Anyway isn't that headlight flashing for fun  just adding to the road 'troll'?


----------

